

Google gets U.S., EU nod to buy Motorola Mobility - dazbradbury
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/13/us-google-motorola-eu-idUSTRE81C1HE20120213

======
linuxhansl
My heart weeps for all that money wasted because of a defunct patent system.

It seems the only way out is for everyone to document, publicly every stupid,
little idea they have, so that there is provable prior art for every
imaginable idea to patent.

There could even be a book published with these ideas. "one click shopping",
or "device with rounded corners", or "menus of a website" could have been
avoided this way.

